# Brachybaum's Pictures



## brachybaum (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, thought I should post pictures of my collection.  Here we go:

4" Female Acanthoscurria Geniculata











2" Brachypelma Albiceps






4" Female Brachypelma Baumgarteni
















6" Female Brachypelma Baumgarteni











2.5" Female Brachypelma Emilia











5" Female Grammostola Rosea






4.5" MM Grammostola Rosea











Lasiodora Parahybana Sling






4.5" Female Nhandu Coloratovillosus











3.5" Male Nhandu Vulpinus











6" Female Pamphobeteus Sp.2 Ecuador Purple






Hope you guys enjoyed.  I have a few more T's that I will photograph but they are hard to get a pic of right now, thanks.


----------

